# Photo workshop rally listed



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

I have listed the next photo rally if anyone is interested. There is more detail about it

here

and the booking form is

here

stew


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Booked and confirmed


----------

